# Steuersatz locker



## nael723 (29. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Sohnemann hat sich für den Einstieg ein neues khe cosmic bmx geholt, nach der ersten Fahrt haben wir am Steuersatz oben ein deutliches Spiel bemerkt. Den Vorbau hab ich schon mal gelockert und die obere Kappe konnte ich etwas anziehen, aber wackeln tuts immernoch. Kann es sein dass die einen Spacer vergessen haben? 
Freue mich über Vorschläge!


----------

